# New Philips Lumileds Luxeon H, K, & M LEDs



## deadrx7conv (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.philipslumileds.com/about-us/press-room/news

Luxeon H: 320-660lm, 100v or 200v, 4-8w






Luxeon K: 620-4455lm





Luxeon M: 12v/8w, 900lm


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 4, 2012)

I can see some cool flood light applications for these. Some cool mods will be on the way I bet. These would probably run cooler than the Luminus CBT-360 but we will have to wait and see the real world performance.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 4, 2012)

Lumileds said:


> Our hot testing and specification at 85°C, and *freedom from color, flux, and Vf binning*, makes LUXEON K the simplest of LEDs to specify and use.





> Each part is hot tested and specified at 85C and delivers *Freedom From Binning*. LUXEON M will be broadly available in the second quarter of this year.





> LUXEON H leads in real world performance:
> • CCT: 2700K and 3000K with minimum 80 CRI
> • Superior Quality of Light – *Freedom From Binning*
> o Single 3-step MacAdam Ellipse color space
> o No flux bins; no Vf bins



Looks like the Luxeon lottery is back on!

That, or they're using low- to mid-spec parts that they have a ready (and consistent) supply of and reserving the high-spec parts for other products.



Luxeon K looks interesting provided it's low enough voltage - might start giving Bridgelux a run for their money.


----------



## Illum (Dec 19, 2013)

Ledsupply is starting to stock Luxeon Ks in 8 and 12-up modules. 3000K CCT :green:
Outstanding forward voltages though, o geez 
21 and 31.5V @ 350mA

2880 emitter lumens at 1000mA sounds wonderful, but I hope they debute something around 5500K


----------



## orbital (Mar 6, 2014)

+

Picked up a _17watt Great Value Daylight LED Deco Globe _ PAR38 for a security light setup.

I believe it has a *LUXEON K *16 emitter array in it (was able to count at least 16)







..anyway, it's supposed to be a 90watt equivalent_ ~ LOL_
_There is not a 90watt incandescent on the planet that puts out that much light, no way._

People spend $24 bucks on crappy keychain lights all the time,, so I'd say $24 spent on it is reasonable
3000K temp is excellent

States 1050lm.. it's gotta be alot more than that


----------



## LEDealer (Mar 9, 2014)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Picked up a _17watt Great Value Daylight LED Deco Globe _ PAR38 for a security light setup.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to them by any chance?
I'm looking to replace a few at my folks' place.


----------



## Dr.Nonagon (Mar 9, 2014)

I will say this: That is one good looking chip.


----------



## orbital (Mar 9, 2014)

LEDealer said:


> Do you have a link to them by any chance?
> I'm looking to replace a few at my folks' place.



+



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Val...ight-Bulb-Soft-White/25524372#Product+Reviews

___ your local..^


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr.Nonagon said:


> I will say this: That is one good looking chip.




If you think THOSE look good, wait 'till you see the blue and magenta ones!!!

http://www.catchingfireflies.com/product_images/v/837/PEN06reg2__61388_zoom.jpg


----------

